# dpi for using transfer paper



## ktmm164 (May 30, 2007)

When I was at the show with Great Garment Graphics, Mel said it was key not to put too much ink on the paper when printing. How do I change this setting and what is it called. Is this dpi or something?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

It's changed in your printer preferences. 

When you send the doc to print, click on the properties tab or button to access these options before you print. This is also where you will set the printer to mirror the image.

You can also reach this setting by going to your control panel, right clicking on Printers, right clicking on the printer, and choosing Preferences.

With my HP printers for example, I choose Normal print. This should render 300dpi. Best would render 600dpi.

Because for some reason my settings are stuck on 600dpi for Normal printing (don't ask me how this happened because even HP can't figure it out), I have changed the ink flow in my printer settings to overcome this. This is also found in the printer settings. 

I hope I made sense here...if I've confused the issue, let me know, and I'll try to clear it up.


----------



## ktmm164 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks, I guess I just need to figure out what "normal", "text" and so forth mean in dpi. What is a good setting for heat transfers?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

What kind of printer are you using?

You want it to render 300dpi for transfers.


----------



## ktmm164 (May 30, 2007)

I'm using epson c120 and coreldraw 12 with jpss and ironall for dark.


----------



## ktmm164 (May 30, 2007)

I'm using ironall for dark. I'm not overly impressed at the moment, but it could be that I got hold of that "bad" batch people think is going around. I ordered in March. I have Jetprosoftstretch, but just have not had the time to work up something to transfer, and I just got my white t's this week.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, I can't really help you out with regard to the inkjet transfer papers for darks...I never use them...don't like them...and I'm under the impression that you really need a pigment ink for darks.


----------

